# Hardware für Company of Heroes



## Yidrassil (17. Dezember 2011)

*Hardware für Company of Heroes*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe einen Kumpel der sich in seinen Rechner neue Hardware reinbauen lassen möchte. Der Rechner sollte Company of Heroes auf der höchsten Grafikstufe schaffen und er sollte nicht zu teuer sein.

Meine Frage reicht da schon nen i3-2100 mit ner Radeon 6870 oder muss mann nen i5-2500 und ne Radeon 6950 einplanen?


----------



## Rolk (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

Soviel ich weis nutzt Company of Heroes max. 2 CPU Kerne. Ein i3 würde also durchaus passen. Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir unschlüssiger. Wenn man das Alter des Spiels bedenkt sollte eine HD6870 eigentlich auch locker reichen.


----------



## Micha77 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ein C2D mit 3ghz Takt und eine Hd5770/6770 Sollten locker reichen


----------



## sh4sta (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

Was für ne Astronomische Empfehlung Oo   

Laut Packung:

P4 mit 2ghz oder vergleichbarer amd athlon xp
512mb ram bei xp und 1 gig bei vista
DX 9.0c graka mit 64mb


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

das bezieht sich auf die anforderungen um es überhaupt einigermaßen spielen zu können.
sicherlich würde es funktionieren, jedoch darf man dann nicht zu viel von dergrafik und FPS zahl erwarten

wenn du n full hd display besitzt oder evtl kantenglättung nutzen willst, dann brauchst du schon ordentlich grafik power.
vor über nem jahr hatte ich es mal probeweise und selbst auf meiner maschiene hatte es mit ALLEN optionen auf maximal und zusätzlicher nachbearbeitung  durch den treiber ordentlich zu kämpfen


----------



## TankCommander (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

Der Multiplayer ist nicht zu unterschätzen. 

Ein DualCore und eine GTX 260 reichen aus um durchschnittlich 20 FPS zu erzielen. Das reicht aus um kein Lagg Game zuhaben und relativ flüssig zuspielen mit einer 1980x1080er Auflösung ohne Kantenglättung.

Ab ca. 20 fps liegt im vorderen Bereich der Signalstärke lt. CoH...


----------



## Yidrassil (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

ok danke dann lohnt sich echt nen I3. Den DualCore aufzurüsten ist fast genauso teuer.


----------



## Krabbat (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

es kommt darauf an was die höchsten einstellungen sind

also mit 16 xQ CSAA Kantenglättung (von Nvidia) und alles anderem ebenfalls auf dem höchsten Level zieht das Spiel schon recht ordentlich, obwohl es so alt ist (vor allem ne 8 spieler karten im Multiplayer, wenn gerade sehr viele Einheiten kämpfen und dann noch Artillierie eingesetzt wird

also mit den genannten einstellungen lief das spiel mit meiner alten hardware ( phenom x4 9850BE 2,5ghz, gtx 260 (216) und 4gb ram) durchschnittlich nur mit 15 fps, weshalb ich die kantenglättung runtergedreht hatte
jetzt läufts mit nem i5 2500k und einer gtx 560ti auch mit max flüssig (gemessen hab ich die bildrate allerdings nicht)

--> man kann daher aber wohl nicht sagen, dass man für coh keine gute hardware braucht, wenn man wirklich !alles! auf max stellt
ohne AA läuft das Spiel dann aber sehr flüssig mit einer gtx 260


----------



## Towniy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

zur Hilfe:
Phenom2 x6 1055T@3Ghz
6GB RAM 1600Mhz
GTX480
Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 Board
1920x1080 Auflösung
max settings(auch AA etc) ingame
32xCSAA + 4xSSAA in-driver(schlägt auch an, drückt also die FPS)
knapp 20 fps.... bei Artillery nur knapp 12  fühlt sicha ber recht flüssig an
Man sieht es frisst ganz schön viel Leistung


----------



## Professor Frink (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

Also höchste einstellungen ohne den ganzen forcierten Bildglättungskram waren schon mit meiner alten GTX 275 drin.  
Prozessor war damals ein i7-920


----------



## Towniy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für Company of Heroes*

naja Prozessor muss ja nur nen hohen Takt haben ne... und bei ner 480 mindestens 4 Kerne(wegen Grafiktreiber und Windows, auch wenn das Game nur 2 unterstützt - Threaded-Optimierung ftw  )
und wegen dem ganzen AA... warum nicht?  laggt ja nich
aber bei 8xSSAA droppen die FPS auf 7 runter  die sind dann allerdings konstant


----------

